# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Cave Bookmark One

## AdventurePages

### Latest WIP ###


Cave Bookmark One

Here is my first bookmark of a cave with a large statue and 2 altars. I didnt realize how much fun drawing a thin bookmark map would be, but the constraints make it challenging yet fun. This is the first of many yet to come. 

Let me know what you think. I appreciate all comments and criticism. Thanks everyone!

----------


## justinknightcartography

So very cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Joejoh

This is awesome.  Thanks for sharing it.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Awesome Hatch! Pen and Ink is of course my favorite, and I use the very same type of hatch in my maps as well!

Del

----------


## AdventurePages

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the comments.

----------


## DrWho42

really digging this cavernous tunnel!  :Surprised:

----------


## Kaja

Looks great!  (And thank you for jogging my brain with the floor texture detail- I knew there was something missing in my WIP.  Yoink!)

----------

